# Fake Tiablo A9



## Sangilak (Oct 14, 2008)

I did buy 4 Tiablo A9 from DX and they all hade the same serial.



and they are fake  the good Tiablo is the left one.









And bad soldering





Only one o-ring







Bigger pressure switch 






The presure switch is not the same hight





Shorter treads





No anodize in the treads





The 3 space down is not perfect.





And the bretsel is smaller. 






And the box looks sun fade


----------



## insanefred (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: How to tell if you have a fake Tiablo A9*

good catch.
mods should sticky this.


----------



## KRS1 (Oct 14, 2008)

oh shsh

now you got me worried :green:.

I've order two Tiablo A9 and they are still waiting for stock. I might have to cancel them. 

How is the run time and brightness in throw compare to the real Tiablo A9?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

That's one helluva first post.

Thanks for clearing up a rumor that has existed on these boards for awhile now. Sorry about what happened to you.

I'm glad I got my A9 from Lighthound.com, back when they had them in stock.


----------



## rush (Oct 14, 2008)

I very recently received a A9 from DX that is exactly like yours, same serial number. I didn't have a genuine A9 to compare to, your evidence is absolutely compelling.
These fake A9 DX is selling have to be coming from a totally different production since the dimensions and the machining are different. That probably explains how DX is selling them so cheap.

Funny detail, the spare GITD clicky boot in the package has a smaller diameter like the real Tiablo A9 and does not fit in the fake one.

+1 on a comparison of beam and output of the fake and real A9, please.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to CPF, Sangilak, and thank you for a very useful 1st post.

Could you however please resize your photos to stay within the CPF limit of 800 x 800 pixels - some of the ones you have posted exceed this.


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks fore the heads up. i was going to order one to. but now i might not order one.

får tacka för varningen var sugen på att beställa en med från DX.


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 14, 2008)

for one hour I got my olive A9 from DX.....
-the same serial number....
-any "errors" in the anodyzing
-"errors" (or what should I say in english??) on the inner side of the reflector
-the two mode switch is not a forward clickie and the second mode is a resistor, you must go every time through this two modes to switch the light off

the best: the light was not working after arriving.....
the soldering (3. photo from sangilak) was too bad (one little point of solder), I have try to correct this with more solder and now the light is working....
-the LED is not glued or srewed on the body, only the pressure from the reflector press it to the body...dont use this light without head/reflector

greetings from germany, Jens


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 14, 2008)

+ the battery tube is big and fit also for protected and a little bit longer 18650 or 2x 13640....


----------



## HKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

ichoderso said:


> -the two mode switch is not a forward clickie and the second mode is a resistor, you must go every time through this two modes to switch the light off



That is the same as the original Tiablo A9.


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 14, 2008)

HKJ said:


> That is the same as the original Tiablo A9.



thank you, I havn't the original, but I was thinking, there is a better way (and efficienter) to realize a two mode light? and this metode is in this light only working with 18650 cell, with 2x 13640 the different between the two modes ar almost unvisible...


----------



## KRS1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please post your beam shot for Tiablo A9 (real vs Fake) so i can decide whether i should cancel my orders.

If the beam shot are close i would not care, and both have same throw i would not care either. Hoping it will have nice regulation with 18650 battery


----------



## HKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

ichoderso said:


> thank you, I havn't the original, but I was thinking, there is a better way (and efficienter) to realize a two mode light? and this metode is in this light only working with 18650 cell, with 2x 13640 the different between the two modes ar almost unvisible...



The original A9 is designed for 2*CR123 cells where it has a stable output. The difference between high and low is large. 
I have newer used 18650 in my A9, but it is supposed to have a steady declining output, the A8 was designed for 18650.

It sounds like that your light is using another driver than the original A9.


----------



## Sangilak (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the email i recieved from Tiablo.

Hello,

Yes, the left one is real Tiablo flashlight while the right one is surely to be fake.

The fake ones not so good quality. DX is not our authorized dealer and we are now look into this event.

If possible, you can contact DX for a full refund. We will also take action as soon as possible.

We appreciate all your information and pictures. Thanks.

Best regards,
Shellen


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a look on the pictures from DX....this lights have other serial numbers, the olive has anodyzed treats and is olive-mine is silver:-(

krs1, I will measure currents and lux with different voltages in the next time!


----------



## TONY M (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for telling us about the fakes and noting the differences with the photoghaphs Sangilak!:thumbsup:

Lets hope DX offers refunds with little hassle.


----------



## MrFunk (Oct 14, 2008)

I told that over 10 months ago when my friend bought his A9 at 50 $ when it costs 90$, I posted here in the forum, search and you can find it !
It's not possible to pay half of the price for the same torch !
Thanks


----------



## alohaluau (Oct 14, 2008)

The first time DX put the Tiablo A9 up on sale for $54.99 they were genuine, I ordered 2 and they had different serial numbers etc and all exactly the same as the pics (genuine side).

Maybe DX got a fake batch/supplier, I've got a fake one this time round, I'm waiting for their response as I've pointed out this to them.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## StefanFS (Oct 14, 2008)

The driver is very different in appearance and function. These are 'fake', but both big HK shops (DX & KaiD) did sell real ones for a while for ~$60. I got a few for modding during June/July and they were real, even the drivers were the real thing. I'm sure about it as I've been through a lot of A8/A9 lights since they were introduced in May 2007.


----------



## Sangilak (Oct 14, 2008)

The lux readings i got on the fake A9 (real A9)

Panasonic CR 123: HI/LO 14000/6000 (20000/5500)

Ultrafire16340 3,6v:HI/LO 14000/11000(21000/11000)

AW 18650 3,7v: HI/LO 13000/3000 (17500/2300)

And i am sorry for my bad english


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sangilak... please read post #6 and the PM I sent you. _*You must resize those photos*_.


----------



## Sangilak (Oct 14, 2008)

Missed that * "resize those photos" *have fix that i hope.


----------



## lightmyway (Oct 14, 2008)

This Thread confirms my suspicions on the olive A9 i received a couple of weeks ago,Same serial as first post , poor solder poor fit, not HA111 anodizing, emitter not glued, light failed within a hour.It was cheap so i moded rather than return.:thumbsdow


----------



## naked2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now I don't feel like I missed out on a $45 DX "deal"; I bought my genuine A9 on eBay for $65. 

Interesting thing, though; the foreward clicky I bought from Lighthound has non-anodized threads. :thinking: Anyone else have one to check?


----------



## IcantC (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm wow interesting catch.


----------



## notnormal (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow . Sangilak, thanks for the detailed pictures and lux readings. I have read about possible Tiablo A9 fakes, but this has been the most informative comparison.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 14, 2008)

OP... Welcome to CPF!!!

thanks for posting this, it confirms a lot of suspicions. The price just looked _WAY _too good to be true:thinking:.

IMHO You should try and pursue an RMA# and refund from DX, since the light they sent you (with single O-ring) is not the one pictured on their www site. You have photo-proof, and counterfeit confirmation from Tiablo so I don't see how DX could dispute this.

I for one have been very supportive of DX, but this incident deserves a :thumbsdow

I think you should also leave appropriate customer feedback commentary on their www site.

Good Luck
:twothumbs


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 14, 2008)

naked2 said:


> Interesting thing, though; the foreward clicky I bought from Lighthound has non-anodized threads. :thinking: Anyone else have one to check?



This one was bought 7 months ago from PTS so it is 100% genuine http://www.ledmania.cz/sites/default/files/images/recenze/tiablo-a9q5/tiabloa9q5_casti2.jpg

It also has non anodized threads on tailcap. Probably the earlier batches were little bit different.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you again for finally clearing up what many of us have suspected. It's unfortunate that DX is selling fake junk. I find it hard to believe that no one at DX noticed that all the serial numbers were the same.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Pics still too big. Please contact DM51 using the PM system. He's a very fair-minded moderator, and will help you if you are having problems resizing the pics.



For me they are fine in size (Biggest is 751 pixels), try refreshing your browser page.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

HKJ said:


> For me they are fine in size (Biggest is 751 pixels), try refreshing your browser page.


 
That's odd, it's actually fixed now. :thanks:

Going to edit my earlier post.


----------



## naked2 (Oct 14, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> This one was bought 7 months ago from PTS so it is 100% genuine http://www.ledmania.cz/sites/default/files/images/recenze/tiablo-a9q5/tiabloa9q5_casti2.jpg
> 
> It also has non anodized threads on tailcap. Probably the earlier batches were little bit different.


I'm not good with pictures, but my A9's tail threads (body AND original two stage endcap) are anodized, giving it lockout capability.

Only the replacement foreward clicky tailcap is not, but the lockout function still works, due to the body anodizing.

But on topic, I'm sure there's been slight changes in manufacturing through the course of Tiablo's production runs (evidence in your photo), but the OP's findings show* obvious* fakes.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, i almost feel bad for that guy who got banned who was telling everyone that thier stuff is fake...he seems partially right now...

should note though, that my original Tiablo came with only 1 o-ring installed, but it had enough in that packet to double up.

also, more importantly, how does this fake tiablo match up with the rest i terms of throw? if its decent, then we can count it as another one of those "budget" throwers....

Crenshaw


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 14, 2008)

naked2 said:


> but the OP's findings show* obvious* fakes.



sure, just wanted to show that thread anodization can differ even on the real ones.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 14, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> wow, i almost feel bad for that guy who got banned who was telling everyone that thier stuff is fake...he seems partially right now...
> 
> should note though, that my original Tiablo came with only 1 o-ring installed, but it had enough in that packet to double up.
> 
> ...


 

I think you missed the OP's measurements from above.



Sangilak said:


> The lux readings i got on the fake A9 (real A9)
> 
> Panasonic CR 123: HI/LO 14000/6000 (20000/5500)
> 
> ...


 
Apparently the fakes are giving him lower lux readings by A LOT!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 14, 2008)

That sounds just like Deal Extreme being Deal Extreme... 

-Extreme shipping delays
-Extreme low-quality
-Extreme counterfeits :thumbsup:


----------



## 1dash1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sangilak:

Thanks for the warning!

I was about to put my Tiablo A9S up for sale. I'll check it against your photos when I get home tonight to make sure that I don't sell anyone a fake.

BTW, did you replace the stock tailcap on the "original" A9 with a GITD tailcap? 

I thought my A9's tailcap was black, not green. :thinking:

-------------------------------------

EDIT: Disregard that last question. I forgot about the GITD spare cap included in the original box. 

And I just visually inspected my Tiablo (purchased from KD) ....

... it's an original! :twothumbs

.


----------



## DArklite (Oct 14, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That sounds just like Deal Extreme being Deal Extreme...
> 
> -Extreme shipping delays
> -Extreme low-quality
> -Extreme counterfeits :thumbsup:



What's even funnier is to imagine if it was KD instead 

To the OP, not to make light of your situation and thanks for the heads-up (even though I don't use DX or KD).


----------



## StefanFS (Oct 14, 2008)

The real Tiablo A9 driver looks like this after you remove the plastic cover protecting the driver :


----------



## Bonky (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks so much for posting those photos. Don't let the mods get you down. 

DX is usually pretty good about vetting their wares but this is crazy. The same-SN thing should have tipped them off right away!


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 14, 2008)

A company that honestly sells low quality goods for low prices is one thing. But selling counterfeit goods is another. It's just about impossible for me to see how DX could have done this without knowing what they were doing. Since, according to Tiablo, they aren't an authorized dealer, they must have gotten their lights from another source and known of the possibility of counterfeiting. A trivial and superficial check would have revealed the truth, and an honest dealer would have rejected them.

We shouldn't encourage and support this kind of dishonesty. Doing so forces the conscientious and honest manufacturers and dealers out of business, leaving us with fewer and fewer choices other than the counterfeit goods.

c_c


----------



## lightmyway (Oct 14, 2008)

This is a image of the driver i removed from FAKE tiablo.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 14, 2008)

Shameful. AGAIN.


----------



## riceboy72 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I do love the Tiablo A9, but I'm now more cautious about purchasing them thanks to what you've posted here.


----------



## bspofford (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought several A9 lights from DX and KD, but they all seem to be OK. I'm curious to know if the boxes that came with the fakes look legitimate and if they have the laser hologram Tiablo stickers. 

KD recently had some Q5 "A9" lights advertised for only $35, and I ordered several because the enlarged photo of the product showed a real Tiablo A9. The flashlights are currently on backorder, and KD has changed the photos. Now they don't show Tiablo A9 markings, but I saved a copy of the original KD product photo to show them if necessary. I have requested clarification from their sales/support department about whether these are fakes. I know they never stated that they were selling "Tiablo" A9 lights, but they were selling an "A9" lights with photos of a real Tiablo A9.


----------



## tobjectpascal (Oct 14, 2008)

I would not mind getting a fake providing....

1. The throw is not too dissimilar to the real one.

2. They dropped the price to reflect the fact it's a fake because I can get a real one for $10 more.


----------



## alohaluau (Oct 14, 2008)

bspofford said:


> I bought several A9 lights from DX and KD, but they all seem to be OK. I'm curious to know if the boxes that came with the fakes look legitimate and if they have the laser hologram Tiablo stickers.



The box I received from DX does NOT have the hologram Tiablo stickers.

My first order were genuine, my second was not, therefore I was able to make a side by side comparison as the OP.

Cheers,
Luau
P.S. Waiting for official response from DX, last I saw was they are contacting their suppliers and awaiting outcome.


----------



## 1dash1 (Oct 14, 2008)

tobjectpascal said:


> I would not mind getting a fake providing....


 
I'd prevail on you to reconsider. 

- It's not fair to Tiablo when someone puts out an inferior product under their name. It forever taints Tiablo's product line - consumers will always question whether it is or isn't the "real" stuff.

- It's not fair to the consumers to be duped into buying one product and having another one substituted in its place.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 15, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> I'd prevail on you to reconsider.
> 
> - It's not fair to Tiablo when someone puts out an inferior product under their name. It forever taints Tiablo's product line - consumers will always question whether it is or isn't the "real" stuff.
> 
> - It's not fair to the consumers to be duped into buying one product and having another one substituted in its place.



x2... it also undercuts the real manufacturer, and hurts their sales volume.


----------



## Illumination (Oct 15, 2008)

tobjectpascal said:


> I would not mind getting a fake providing....
> 
> 1. The throw is not too dissimilar to the real one.
> 
> 2. They dropped the price to reflect the fact it's a fake because I can get a real one for $10 more.



Selling a fake is stealing. Knowingly buying a fake is supporting theft.


----------



## tobjectpascal (Oct 15, 2008)

Illumination said:


> Selling a fake is stealing. Knowingly buying a fake is supporting theft.



Take UltraFire, some Trustfire's look identical, are they the same company producing both? or are Trustfire's a clone of Ultrafire (different manufacture?)

Which is the clone? Trustfire or Ultrafire?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2008)

tobjectpascal said:


> Take UltraFire, some Trustfire's look identical, are they the same company producing both? or are Trustfire's a clone of Ultrafire (different manufacture?)
> 
> Which is the clone? Trustfire or Ultrafire?


 
There's a difference between two companies openly selling similar models. Or one company that makes similar models under both the Trustfire and Ultrafire name.... Compared to _real _A9 vs. _fake _one from an unknown company.

It's sad that a handful of CPFers are looking at the fake ones as a possible budget-alternative to the real thing. They're _fake_! To whom are you going to ship the light back to, if it falls apart on you? Whom are you going to Jeer if it breaks down when you need it?? That's going to be an interesting title for a Jeer..... "Jeers to whoever made my fake Tiablo A9." 

Imagine the response?..... "We are dedicated to bringing our consumers the cheapest of fake products anywhere on the planet. We are better than our fellow crooks who also made fake products, whoever they might be."

Need a Budget LED Thrower?.... Get a 2C Lowes Task Force model.


----------



## tobjectpascal (Oct 15, 2008)

Well that's the thing, the Tiablo the real one can be picked up for only a few more dollars which i'm sure almost everyone would pay an extra 10 - 20$ more for a real one too.

But seriously now, if the fake one got reduced in price and is able to throw just like the real one, why not get it? someone else here already pointed out that he'll cancel the order if the quality is much worse but if it's not he'll keep it which is why he asked for a beamshot.

But sure it is counterfeit and the tiablo was constantly on back order at least until now anyway, now everyone's canceled the order there's a few in stock at DX. I agree with you it's wrong but in China/HK the copyright laws are not the same as America/UK/Australia it's perfectly legal to do that there.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Oct 15, 2008)

Helpful thread.

I got an A9 from DX several months ago. Because of the price, I was concerned that it was a counterfeit. The cap threads are a bit gritty (even though I greased them). Looking at the pictures from page-1, it appears to be "authentic" (the box even has a holographic QC sticker).

Looking back, I wish I would have paid a few $ more and bought from a known authorized dealer.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2008)

tobjectpascal said:


> But seriously now, if the fake one got reduced in price and is able to throw just like the real one, why not get it? someone else here already pointed out that he'll cancel the order if the quality is much worse but if it's not he'll keep it which is why he asked for a beamshot.


 
I suppose you have a point. Some folks couldn't care less about quality. All they want is bright and cheap. I tried bright & cheap, once. I replaced my Solarforce L600 with a Leef-bodied M4. Both are the same, in terms of brightness. My Leef-bodied M4 is just so much better, with regards to everything else. 

I guess it's the same when it comes to the ladies. You can either go for one with some quality & class, and enjoy a long relationship with her. Or you can go for bright and cheap (or, pretty and cheap). Might be interesting to see which one lasts longer, the fake A9 or the hooker down by the corner of 5th and Main.


----------



## LumenMan (Oct 15, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> It's sad that a handful of CPFers are looking at the fake ones as a possible budget-alternative to the real thing. They're _fake_! To whom are you going to ship the light back to, if it falls apart on you? Whom are you going to Jeer if it breaks down when you need it?? That's going to be an interesting title for a Jeer..... "Jeers to whoever made my fake Tiablo A9."
> 
> 
> Imagine the response?..... "We are dedicated to bringing our consumers the cheapest of fake products anywhere on the planet. We are better than our fellow crooks who also made fake products, whoever they might be."


 
Good points !


----------



## alohaluau (Oct 15, 2008)

tobjectpascal said:


> Well that's the thing, the Tiablo the real one can be picked up for only a few more dollars which i'm sure almost everyone would pay an extra 10 - 20$ more for a real one too.
> 
> But seriously now, if the fake one got reduced in price and is able to throw just like the real one, why not get it? someone else here already pointed out that he'll cancel the order if the quality is much worse but if it's not he'll keep it which is why he asked for a beamshot.
> 
> But sure it is counterfeit and the tiablo was constantly on back order at least until now anyway, now everyone's canceled the order there's a few in stock at DX. I agree with you it's wrong but in China/HK the copyright laws are not the same as America/UK/Australia it's perfectly legal to do that there.



The point is I paid for a genuine Tiablo and got a fake instead, if the counterfeiters came up with a counterfeit name "Teeeblo 999" and advertised as such, then I have no recourse since I know I'm buying a fake.

I'm sure DX and Tiablo themselves don't want to have their names tarnished due to this and hopefully DX can sort it out and send out genuines instead.

I ordered a Tiablo A9 from DX before and got the real deal, only this time I've got a fake. I'm waiting for further updates from them.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## dealextreme (Oct 15, 2008)

Dear Valued Customer,

This is Tiffany from Dealextreme.

We apologize to bring you such confusion. Since all the A9 flashlight were ordered directly from manufacturer, we have no reason to doubt genuine of them at the begining. After checking the pictures provided by Sangilak above, we realize that the difference indeed exsists, and it's our fault not to check it carefully before sending them out. 

We are now working on this issue with the manufacturer. Regardless what information received from them, we will keep you update here within 24 hours.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## alohaluau (Oct 15, 2008)

dealextreme said:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> This is Tiffany from Dealextreme.
> 
> ...



Great to see Tiffany from DX? giving an update here on CPF. :twothumbs


----------



## CathastrophiX (Oct 15, 2008)

dealextreme said:


> Since all the A9 flashlight were ordered directly from manufacturer, we have no reason to doubt genuine of them at the begining.


 
Seems like it's Tiablos fault?


----------



## Tiablo (Oct 15, 2008)

dealextreme said:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> This is Tiffany from Dealextreme.
> 
> ...


 
Hello, everybody,

We would like to claim that Tiablo factory never supply Dealextreme any products. And we never get email or any order from Dealextreme.

One A9 will have only one serial number. Tiablo factory has strict quality control.

Best regards,
Tiablo


----------



## DM51 (Oct 15, 2008)

The plot would appear to have thickened.


----------



## aleksios (Oct 15, 2008)

What about matadors? They are faked?


----------



## Sangilak (Oct 15, 2008)

My boxes have not the hologram sticker from Tiablo, the foam inside is cut for Tiablo MA6.
I can´t see how they can miss the sticker when you pack an order.
The instruktions does not look right the Tiablo is spelled whit a big I, i can´t see that Tiablo should have change that.
The real on the left.


----------



## Zefiryn (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiablo,

any chance we'll see some more A8 again??


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 15, 2008)

Well first off I am going to say as an easy going guy, I do my best to take everything in stride here...and in all honesty, I get a good chuckle when I read posts like this that seemingly start off calmly but then eventually gets blown out of proportion here. While I won't argue against the many good points here in regards to counterfeiting, the cheap ******* in me also can't pass up a good deal counterfeit or not. 

Here's what I think happened here: I truely believe the early batches that DX and KD got that sold for around $60 were genuine ones. I am sure I read somewhere here that even the Chinese brand name flashlight companies can contract out their manufacturing and/or having business partners that split off with retention to old inventory or manufacturing capability. I believe the Lumapower flashlights that DX sells were explained in that way. We all know Tiablo has discontinued the A9, so I think the early batches that DX and KD sold were possible some sort of stock clearance by Tiablo and/or their contract manufacturer. Then with the price drops and it being such a good seller, it's plausible to think that maybe the contract manufacturer saw this and found a way to continue making clones of the actual A9 and went on to continue selling them to DX (hence the reasoning given by Tiffany of DX here in this thread). Slow shipping aside, DX has always been fairly good to me as far as products ordered and customer service rendered...so I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt here.

Discovering and error by one the retailers and posting it here is one thing, but blowing it out of proportion without giving them a chance to remedy the problem is another. Although not quite the same situation, I recall people blowing out of proporting the issue Lumens Factory had with their initial batch of P60LED dropins before giving them a chance to fix it...sure enough they took care of their customers. Now I'm not saying DX is in the same league as Lumens Factory, but I just think that people should be more fair in their reactions and not over react...just my 2 cents on that one.




tobjectpascal said:


> I would not mind getting a fake providing....
> 
> 1. The throw is not too dissimilar to the real one.
> 
> 2. They dropped the price to reflect the fact it's a fake because I can get a real one for $10 more.



Again the cheap ******* in me won't argue with that kind of thinking...




1dash1 said:


> I'd prevail on you to reconsider.
> 
> - It's not fair to Tiablo when someone puts out an inferior product under their name. It forever taints Tiablo's product line - consumers will always question whether it is or isn't the "real" stuff.
> 
> - It's not fair to the consumers to be duped into buying one product and having another one substituted in its place.



True, but it's hard to be concerned about Tiablo tainting their name when they openly release "lower quality" products for lower economic markets as we've seen with the Matador flashlight.

Also, consumers should seriously consider the notion of "you get what you pay for". Not trying to knock DX here, but when a company sells nothing but cheap/inexpensive products, should you really be that surprised if something you've ordered turns out to be counterfeit??? I really think people should adjust their expectations accordingly to where they buy their stuff from. Now if were to say get one of these fake Tiablos from an authorized dealer that sells them at a noticeably higher price, then I'd be pissed...




Monocrom said:


> I suppose you have a point. Some folks couldn't care less about quality. All they want is bright and cheap. I tried bright & cheap, once. I replaced my Solarforce L600 with a Leef-bodied M4. Both are the same, in terms of brightness. My Leef-bodied M4 is just so much better, with regards to everything else.
> 
> I guess it's the same when it comes to the ladies. You can either go for one with some quality & class, and enjoy a long relationship with her. Or you can go for bright and cheap (or, pretty and cheap). Might be interesting to see which one lasts longer, the fake A9 or the hooker down by the corner of 5th and Main.



As an equal opportunity consumer, I think I allow my expectations and enjoyment of the things I buy to be dynamic in the sense that I can get as much joy out of a cheap product as I could an expensive one. As a flashaholic, I encourage the notion of "buy them both, buy them all" when it comes to anything flashlight related. Cheap thrills and/or the deep appreciation of a finely crafted product, it's all good to me.


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiablo said:


> Hello, everybody,
> 
> We would like to claim that Tiablo factory never supply Dealextreme any products. And we never get email or any order from Dealextreme.
> 
> ...




See, I really think DX buys from someone who was probably a contract manufacturer for Tiablo who has since taken liberties with unauthorized continued production of Tiablo's products.


----------



## Sangilak (Oct 15, 2008)

My Matador BR100 and 200 from DX looks good quality stuff, but next time i order maybe they also will be a copy:duh2:


----------



## eveningniteshade (Oct 15, 2008)

There could be an explanation with Tiablo's admission that they sell lower quality torches to dealers within china on the proviso they are not sold outside of China. 

Maybe DX are buying from such a dealer and then selling to us without knowledge that they are not meant for international market?

edit oh ace0001a said what I was thinking... Well I agree it's a possibility.


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 15, 2008)

eveningniteshade said:


> There could be an explanation with Tiablo's admission that they sell lower quality torches to dealers within china on the proviso they are not sold outside of China.
> 
> Maybe DX are buying from such a dealer and then selling to us without knowledge that they are not meant for international market?
> 
> edit oh ace0001a said what I was thinking... Well I agree it's a possibility.



Yes there's no way we could know how many levels of distribution the products that DX sells go through before actually being sold to us. It always seems to me that their products come from what they always refer to as "the factory". I remember there was debate about either the Cree or SSC LEDs they were selling while not being an authorized dealer for either. I think it was explained later on that they buy from a distributor and not directly from the manufacturer. It makes sense when you think about it as it is the only way a retailer like DX can sell certain name brand products at a much lower price than say an "authorized" dealer who must sell a product at its MSRP. It's a common practice here in the US with electronics as you will find a lot of online retailers that sell TV or Audio equipment at much lower prices than others...and in those cases, it is well known they get their products not directly from the manufacturer but instead from a distributor who does buy them direct. And like I said, I think that the distributor that DX goes through took it upon themselves to counterfeit since Tiablo doesn't make the A9s anymore.


----------



## KRS1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I personally wouldn't care much if its real or fake. Basically if i get the real deal Tiablo A9 this i still have to mod the driver as the stock driver is no good for me. The reason i would like to purchase this is to mod it


----------



## Sangilak (Oct 15, 2008)

Some of the real A9 pices does not fit the copy A9 it has not the same mesurement.
The bretsel and reflector is bigger on the real one i can´t se whey they should change that on a budget A9.
And endcap on the fake on is higer than the real one and have bigger pressure switch.
This means 2 diffrent productions on same light how can you save money on that.
And the Matador does not sell official under the name Tiablo yet preproduction.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Tiablo (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello, ace0001a,

Thanks for all your comments.

What we would like to clearify is that, all Tiablo stuff never left Tiablo factory since Tiablo company established. The factory who produced the copy of Tiablo A9 is still in our checking. 

Tiablo A9 is still for sale and producing. We only decided to stop production of A9 natural since Oct., 2008. A9 Q5 black are still for sale.

We never sell flashlights to DealEtreme directly while their stuff told in the post that they got flashlight directly from us. If they have any proof that they send any email or any purchase order to [email protected], would be a good proof and can answer like what he told in the post.

Best regards,
Tiablo


----------



## Tiablo (Oct 15, 2008)

ace0001a said:


> See, I really think DX buys from someone who was probably a contract manufacturer for Tiablo who has since taken liberties with unauthorized continued production of Tiablo's products.


 
Hello,

Tiablo have our own factory in China where all CPF memebers welcome to visit any time. We have our own excellent engineers, machines and workers. 4Seven's president and Kit-tronics President came to visit us in 2007 and 2008.

We never used a contract manufacturer.

Best regards,
Tiablo


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiablo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Tiablo have our own factory in China where all CPF memebers welcome to visit any time. We have our own machines and workers. 4Seven's president and Kit-tronics President came to visit us in 2007 and 2008.
> 
> ...



Well if DX is indeed knowingly selling counterfeit merchandise, then shame on them...but like said before that my level of expectations are adjusted to their level and pricing of products so actually I'm not all that surprised. Also, you can argue that what DX says can be left up to interpretation. Yes in this thread, Tiffany of DX does say they order them "directly from manufacturer". Take that for what you may, but unless someone over there actually states "we order them directly from Tiablo", it's plausible to think that they buy from a counterfeit distributor/manufacturer and take the word of said distributor/manufacturer that the products are genuine. Again, going along the lines of giving DX the benefit of the doubt here. I'm a strong believer in the notion of innocent until proven guilty...so I guess time will tell as Dealextreme, Taiblo and customers follow up here.


----------



## dealextreme (Oct 15, 2008)

Apologies for the confusions. This is a clarification for the previously posted message. The word "manufacturer" in the post actually meant to be the supplier. But we were told that they in fact produced the products, thus we used the word "manufacturer". DX should have verified the serial numbers at least and there is NO intention to blame or push the balls to Tiablo.

We are taking the limited 24 hours to find out what's the deal with the current supplier and the Tiablo products. Tiablo's post above is true as in DX did not buy from their listed sales channels. Rather, DX did buy the products from a manufacturer who were producing these products, and who, until recently have supplied real A9 products to us and our customers. This is what is being looked into right now.

Our promise of the timely solution will be honered (within 24 hours from my previous post). DX highly values trust and integrity between customers and us. Clear and to the point solutions will be offered to this incident within the 24-hour time limit.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow this is getting interesting. I guess we need to let both sides finish their story before jumping to conclusions.

BTW for those who see nothing wrong, here are a few points.

1) Fake Tiablos can/will be sold for real Tiabalo price once used.

2) Many purchased them thinking they were real, no one stated they were fake. That is misleading.

3) Supporting buying fakes, will encourage more fakes to be made of various other lights and continue with this. Once they infiltrate the market, WE the consumer will be hard pressed to figure who is selling authentic product.

4) We can't stop fakes from being made, but sell them under some other name. 

5) The reputation of a company is tarnished, by the fake. People who have fakes and do not know, will say Tiablo offers a crappy product.

6) It shows lower lux readings as OP posted and I mentioned earlier, so not even of the same caliber. You get what you pay for.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 15, 2008)

dealextreme said:


> Apologies for the confusions. This is a clarification for the previously posted message. The word "manufacturer" in the post actually meant to be the supplier. But we were told that they in fact produced the products, thus we used the word "manufacturer". DX should have verified the serial numbers at least and there is NO intention to blame or push the balls to Tiablo.
> 
> We are taking the limited 24 hours to find out what's the deal with the current supplier and the Tiablo products. Tiablo's post above is true as in DX did not buy from their listed sales channels. Rather, DX did buy the products from a manufacturer who were producing these products, and who, until recently have supplied real A9 products to us and our customers. This is what is being looked into right now.
> 
> Our promise of the timely solution will be honered (within 24 hours from my previous post). DX highly values trust and integrity between customers and us. Clear and to the point solutions will be offered to this incident within the 24-hour time limit.


 

Ok you have 24 hours! This is like 48, DX Bauer .


----------



## owner (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiablo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Tiablo have our own factory in China where all CPF memebers welcome to visit any time. We have our own excellent engineers, machines and workers. 4Seven's president and Kit-tronics President came to visit us in 2007 and 2008.
> 
> ...


One off-topic question: why the main page of the Tiablo web site always displays "Welcome to Tiablo, our website is currently been updated.........."?


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi DX, you have stoped the offering from the black "A9", but not from the olive. is this now the genuine Tiablo? I have ordered 2 pieces for around 3 weeks and they arrived me this week, both the same serialnumber, silver instead of olive etc... and not real Tiablo....
i would like to order one from the actually batch, if this ar genuine... please confirm that. greetings, Jens


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 15, 2008)

dealextreme said:


> Apologies for the confusions. This is a clarification for the previously posted message. The word "manufacturer" in the post actually meant to be the supplier.



suspected as much....now all that remains is to see who the supplier is.....

Crenshaw


----------



## notnormal (Oct 15, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Wow this is getting interesting. I guess we need to let both sides finish their story before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> BTW for those who see nothing wrong, here are a few points.
> 
> ...



7) Quite often, the purchase of fake/pirated items helps to fund organized crime and drug dealers.


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 15, 2008)

Tiablo and DX

Take this up between yourselves, not on CPF

This thread is closed.


----------

